# serveur mac et Ubuntu



## pasc (21 Mai 2022)

Bonjour,

J'ai un Macbookpro sous Catalina qui me sert de serveur, et sur lequel est branché l'imprimante. J'ai d'autre part un PC sous Ubuntu, et un autre macbook pro sous catalina. N'étant pas relié au réseau internet filaire, quand j'en ai besoin sur le poste que j'utilise, je me connecte avec la wifi 4G de mon mobile.

Pour me connecter au Mac serveur à partir du PC sous Ubuntu, j'utilise l'adresse IP du serveur configurée en automatique donc autoassignée, en sftp. Mais l'adresse IP change régulièrement. Ce n'est pas un gros inconvénient, juste un petit agacement régulier. Si je configure avec une adresse manuelle (donc stable), impossible de se connecter avec l'adresse, un ping lancé ne répond pas. Je n'arrive pas non plus à me connecter en ssh avec l'adresse XXX@XXX donnée dans les préférences réseau session à distance.

Donc, ma question est de savoir comment configurer le mac serveur afin que je puisse me connecter avec une adresse stable, pour avoir ensuite la possibilité de programmer des sauvegardes automatiques.

Merci d'avance,


----------



## ericse (22 Mai 2022)

Bonjour,
En installant le paquet avahi sur ton Ubuntu tu devrais pouvoir te connecter à ton Mac en utilisant son nom sous la forme "nomdelamachine.local", quelque soit son adresse dynamique.


----------



## pasc (22 Mai 2022)

Ça marche, merci !


----------

